# What's up with 350Zmotoring!?!



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

I want my 350Zmotoring. What's the freakin deal? The site has been down for almost a week now. Does anyone else post there? NissanForums and 350Zmotoring are basically the main boards that I post on.

C1


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

I dunno, man. But I wish they'd get it back up.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*UPDATE 08-20-03*

Just wanted to let everyone who may be interested in knowing that 350Zmotoring is back online.

C1


----------

